# over drying?



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 23, 2008)

hello fellow growers. I've had a problem with my last few harvests. It seems like we are "overdrying" or at least drying to fast. Here's what we do.... we start by hanging the buds upside down for a few days, they seem to get very very dry during this stage to the point where a simple touch is enough to break off parts of the bud or the red hairs. Next we put in mason jars opening up a few times a day. To me it seems like the bud is way to dry and it never produces a good smell. It doesn't smell like much at all to be honest. It is a GREAT high and really gets me stoned but the over dry feel and lack of smell is a problem, any suggestions?? thanks a lot!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 23, 2008)

What temps and where are you hanging them?

The obvious solution is not to hang them for so long and keep burping the masons to let the damp air out.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 23, 2008)

temps are about 70-75 degrees in an upstairs closet. i dont know what happened, kinda weird. I guess i could cut back to only hanging overnight


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 23, 2008)

what does it take to get the "good" smell? i love our weed but i know when i buy good weed just by the smell. how do i get that smell from my homegrown??


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 23, 2008)

If your buds are drying that fast, I would suggest just putting them into the next stage (brown bagging or mason jars, whichever is your preference) whenever dry enough, even if that means hanging them up to dry for only a couple days. If you burp the jars enough then slight inner dampness of the buds shouldn't be a problem.

That smell comes from curing long enough, you should cure at least 3-4 weeks to bring out the bud's best taste and scent.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 24, 2008)

the buds have only been hung up for maybe 2 days max, i've had some in jars burping a few times a day for almost a month with no smell, i think theres gotta be somethin else i'm doin wrong


----------



## kaotik (Jul 24, 2008)

doubt this helps much, but i usually hang it.. then take off the bud from the stems, put them in a garbage bag, and sweat it for 12-24 hours (depending on how dry it was. sometimes even longer if i've overdried it.. but i try not to overdry them the first time. better to be still a little wet.)
then lay it out on a screen (with some newspaper underneath to collect any little fallings for hash) and dry it again. *and possibly repeat the process (depends how it looks, smells, feels, tastes)
*i imagine this is the same effect you do with the mason jar? i've always just used bags.
on the last dry, i like to knock the room temp down a little so it doesn't dry to quickly (i usually throw it back in the bag if i think it's going to be too dried if i were to leave it out overnight. finish it off the next day is better than overdrying.)


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 24, 2008)

You also got to remember the looser the buds the quicker the drying time. For example my Snow White bud always is ready for cure after 3-4 days. While my Noerthern Lights and Blue Mystic will take about a week.

Once mine get dry on the outside i throw them in tuperware to draw moisture out from the center. Sometimes they get a little to wet after curing a few days then i will leave the tuperware open for half a day to dry the outside again. The problem i think u have is the whole bud is drying out so u have no moiture/taste/smell to draw out.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 24, 2008)

You say you are having this problem for the last few harvests, are they all the same batch of seeds?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 24, 2008)

orange peels for a few hours, maybe overnight depending on how dry the buds are, in the mason jars really does work wonders. Hang the entire plant upside down for a few days next time you dry and see if that helps.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks for the input everyone. Nope these are completely different seeds. i was just curious as to what to change because i have another harvest coming up shortly and the bud looks amazing and i don't want to over-dry it again and have no smell. Its nice to have dry bud when you grind it up but i love the smell of good dank weed and mine have lacked it thus far. I will try to hang shorter and i have used the orange peel idea before with some success.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2008)

no ones said anything about humidity... i know dry low humid areas like the desert will dry out faster, as to bud it tropical enviroment with high humidity will take a couple more days to dry making a more smooth smoke.


----------

